# [apc-warning] Unable to allocate memory for pool.



## Suvankar

in error log file, i m seeing:

[apc-warning] Unable to allocate memory for pool.
[Tue Jun 29 13:44:35 2010] [apc-warning] Unable to allocate memory for pool. in /gt/www.debtconsolidationcare.com/home/denny/domains/common/docroot-sys-common/wpmu/index.php on line 4.

what should i do to fix it?


----------



## DigitalForce

It might be a bug in APC; [url]http://pecl.php.net/bugs/bug.php?id=16966[/URL]
It is present in 3.1.4 and corrected in 3.1.5.
Hope it helps you.


----------

